# pics of your spreads



## mallardman92 (Dec 29, 2007)

Can any of you guys post up some spread pics kinda wanting to see how you guys are putting them out.

mallardman


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a few!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's our smallest spread of last year and my most successful of my life. I guess it might be location. But quality decoys do help I think.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## mallardman92 (Dec 29, 2007)

do you put the majority of the spread on the upwind side and where do you sit at.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heres a few from last spring.. 1200 or so silosocks.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice pics Dblkluk! And Jim that that looks nice too. I can't wait to combined spread this year. We should rock them. I just added another 240 blues, 60 deadly snows, and 120 floater to my spread for this spring! More pictures to come this spring. The key is when showing picture of spreads is to not give all the secrets away!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

those dry fields are looking pretty good! I have a feeling we got spoiled last spring and are in for a mud bowl this year...


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> those dry fields are looking pretty good! I have a feeling we got spoiled last spring and are in for a mud bowl this year...


Pritty sure your right on that one.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is one from the spring of 08 sheet water on a barley field we did well killing 72 that day with four shooters. all adult birds but one.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Heres one for you guys


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

fowlhunter7 said:


> Heres one for you guys


Nice set up Tim, bet u really piled up on that hunt!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

bro, your set is sick. Where did you put your pocket in regards to the sheet water?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

chris lillehoff said:


> bro, your set is sick. Where did you put your pocket in regards to the sheet water?


Thanks Chris, we were just off to the right of the water we had all the decoys behind us except the floaters. We had a good wind that day at our backs and the birds worked us great. Had some real good in your face shooting as the snows wanted to land on the water first thing in the morning.
:beer:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

soory about the distance.. only way to really show it

really flat county so you still cant quite see the scale


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

these are a few rags we set out on a pasture pond, only killed 2 snows that morning, but it was still a blast!!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

The only one I could find...


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Here`s mine that was west of Squaw creek NWR last spring....


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

My buddy just dropped a TON of $ on new camera equipment for his buiz.....he is going to come down to NW Missouri and do a "fisheye" series of photos which gives you a 360 degree deal so you can the entire landscape...>I will post it up when I get it, it should be pretty cool and I have never seen one done of a decoy spread.

Will work like this.... http://www.eggsolution.com/eggphoto360/ ... Estate.htm


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

that will be awesome! can't wait to see it


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pic Bandedgndr - gotta love those Northwinds when the wind is right. Look darn nice for the birds approaching from the rear.


----------

